# Un Pequeño Modulo de Potenciación Automotriz



## maddC (Sep 6, 2014)

Bueno jovenes les presento mi idea... pasa que soy preparador de autos para 1/4 de milla en Bolivia y soy un total aficionado al DIY, observando el comportamiento de una ECU de Toyota 4A-GE del 96 observe que el sensor MAP Trabaja en un angulo de entre 0v y 5v, siendo 5v el Vcc  y 0.2v el voltaje devuelto por el sensor MAP a 20mmHg de vacio (en ralenti)... hasta aqui todo bien... el voltaje sube progresivamente conforme se va acelerando pero el problema es que dicho voltaje solo llega hasta 3.8v siendo que la ECU recive hasta 5v... mi idea para resolver esto fue puentear el Vcc directamente al cable de retorno a la ecu (el pin en la ecu de toyota es denominado PIM)... esto lo haria mediante un rele de 5 patas, el cual interrumpa el voltaje normal y cree el puente directo cuando se lo solicite...

El problema y mi gran duda viene aqui:
la activacion debe realizarse automaticamente al pisar el acelerador a fondo, sin importar el rango de revoluciones (osea solo tomando señal del TPS) pero el TPS solo envia hasta 3.4v siendo que el rele por lo que tengo entendido necesita 12v para activarse... existe la posibilidad de usar algun transistor para habilitar el paso de 12v solo con la señal de 3.4v del TPS??? de ser asi que tipo de transistor podria usar??? 

Saludos y desde ya gracias por su ayuda


----------



## proteus7 (Sep 6, 2014)

lo que tu quieres hacer es esto:

1.- enviarle 5v al PIM por medio del rele cuando pises a fondo el acelerador
2.- cuando sueltes el acelerador el rele selecciona y deja pasar la señal del MAP  al PIM

Para  que actives el rele que es de 12 volts  tomando la señal del  TPS,   tendrias que usar un comparador para que compare la tension del tps y  que cuando detecte 3.4v  (acelerador a fondo) el comparador le mande  señal al al transistor y este asu vez consusca y por ende active el  relevador

ahora en lugar de utilizar un comparador pues poner un  swictch de lenguenta y al pisar el acelerador a fondo pues este  activaria el switch de lengueta y este mismo le mandaria los 12 volts al  relevador

Te pregunto de donde tomas los 5v? (pues puedes obtenerlos con un regulador 7805 o con divisor resistivo) 

el transistor se satura  o conduce apartir de 0.7v ten encuenta eso,
y otra cosa que tanto sabes de electronica, saludos


----------



## maddC (Sep 7, 2014)

mis conocimientos de electronica son muy basicos...
los 5v los tomaria del Vcc de la ECU este entrega +5v a todo el sistema... ya lo he usado anteriormente para otros proyectos y va de maravilla...
lo del switch de lengueta es una buena idea pero mi idea era incorporar todo en una sola caja XD un simple capricho... al mismo tiempo que despues se podria utilizar para realizar otros circuitos como un controlador de V-Tec, controlador de inyeccion de agua/methanol y muchos otros...

Lo del comparador lo entendi pero no domino muy bien el tema... osea segun tengo entendido cuando el voltaje de entrada que en este caso seria el voltaje del TPS supera al Vref el voltaje de salida pasaria de Alta a baja no??? osea podria usar el rele todo el tiempo exitado y q cuando el voltaje del TPS llegue a superar a Vref q serian unos 3.0v el relay se desactivaria... estoy en lo cierto??? se podria usar un LM741??? porque segun veo en la datasheet el Vcc ej de +-22v y yo solo usaria 12v... si no se puede podrian pasarme el dato de algun otro comparador que cumpla lo que necesito???

Vref=3v
Vcc=12v
Vin=max 3.4v min 0.5v

Gracias por la respuesta
Saludos


----------



## proteus7 (Sep 7, 2014)

el lm741 lo puedes usar con fuente simple  de 0v a 22v o simetrica  -22v 0 +22v

con lo del comparador puedes tener  todo el tiempo el rele exitado o desactivado aqui va depender de como lo  qieras tu y para este caso entra el uso del transistor  NPN (entra en  conduccion con un voltage positivo)y PNP( entra en conduccion con  voltaje a 0v,masa, gnd etc.) 

haber si me explique bien  igual te subo un diagrama   saludos


----------



## maddC (Sep 9, 2014)

ok... entonces... la salida del lm741 debera ir a la pata central del transistor no??? no es posible que el 741 exite al rele directamente??? osea sin necesidad de usar un transistor???


----------



## proteus7 (Sep 9, 2014)

no no es posible, me imagino que estas usando un rele de los que usan los automobiles afuerza debes usar el transistor te recomiendo que uses un trasistor de los  amarillos de los que se usan en electronica, y la salida del 741 se conecta ala base del transistor pero le pones una resistecia ala baase  osea  la salida del 741 la conectas auna pata de laresistencia y la otra pata la conectas ala base de transistor.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 9, 2014)

Hola, muy buen motor, pero no creo que sea buena idea justamente jugar con la señal del MAP; Si queres engordar un poco mas, juga con el sensor de temperatura del refrigerante y la sonda lambda... Igualmente, estas chanchadas no son ideales por que segun la atmosfera, te lo va a tirar para arriba o para abajo al vehiculo, y tambien corres otros riesgos mayores con el piston... Si tenes la posibilidad de jugar con la ECU, yo te diria de remapearla, pero ya estamos hablando de tocar una ECU que por el modelo, no se si vas a conseguir otra si te quedas sin backup u te pasa otra cosa mala...
Ese motor, anda muy, pero muy bien en la categoria 8-9, con un 48-48 , "radiales" y un encendido programable LUPO ... (visto por mis propios ojos acá, en nuestra pista de 402mts)
Saludos desde la Patagonia Argentina.


----------



## maddC (Sep 10, 2014)

jeje ok ahora mismo comienzo a soldar para probar...

te comento que esos motores en mi pais son de lo mas comunes... hasta puedes encontrar muchos taxis que los montan asi que encontrar otra ecu es de lo mas sencillo... yo precisamente cuento con 2 mas para experimentos... hasta ahora lo unico que habia podido tocar dentro de la ecu es el cristal... al parecer estos micros no tienen reloj interno entonces al cambiar el cristal de frecuencia se sube el punto de corte de rpm... el tema de la remapeada me ha sido imposible hasa ahora... aunque me interesa el tema aun no tengo los conocimientos suficientes...

Saludos y gracias por las respuestas


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 10, 2014)

maddC dijo:


> te comento que esos motores en mi pais son de lo mas comunes... hasta puedes encontrar muchos taxis que los montan...



Lindo motor, pero te lo regalo si tenes que hacer la tapa, ese motor tiene como 16 o 20 valvulas 
che, mirá, lo del overclock es medio mito, medio verdad y medio loco... algunas veces funciona, otras veces no... Si me podes conseguir el diagrama de esa ECU, veo si te puedo dar una mano... lo ideal seria saber que eeprom tiene y hasta que punto se puede sacar para hacer un backup, y arrancar con el re-mapeo... cuando tenga esa info, te digo que grabadora vas a necesitar hacerte y los pasas a seguir para copiar los datos de la memoria... con esos datos, me lo podes subir acá en un archivo zip o rar y con gusto veo de hacerte un nuevo mapa, pero lo ideal va a ser que me digas temperatura estandar del lugar, presion atmosferica tipica del lugar, altura segun nivel del mar, que inyectores tenes (originales?),etc etc... osea, para hacer algo mas o menos potable, se necesita datos del vehiculo y de la zona en comun donde vas a estar, ya que quizas se pueda jugar con el encendido y el tiempo de inyeccion, pero si no hay aire... todo lo que haga a ciegas es en vano...
Tenes una foto del motor completa y clara? Lo del sensor de temperatura del refrigerante, es sencillo, con un potenciometro lo llevas de un extremo a otro y te va a dar un resultado similar a la de fase fria (lo vas a tener medio gordito)... a eso le sumas lo de la sonda, y mas gordito va a estar, pero si es para jugar en los 402metros, no es lo ideal, ya que de abajo, seria una babosa arrastrandose y empastas las bujias... Con una foto, quizas se me ocurran un par de trucos viejos sin hacer muchas cosas...
Que le pusistes como toma de aire? filtro comun? Si podes conseguirte un venturi, eso suma un poquito, como casi todo lo que es para el 1/4 de milla...son granitos de arena que suman...
que encendido tenes?
aspirado o turbo?suspension? esta bajo? trabado?original? esto es clave para poder traducir o mejor dicho, para poder llevar todo lo que le haces al motor, a las patas y que estas traccionen... podes ponerle hasta un 12cilindros con toda la manda de caballos que se puyedan ocurrir, pero si el auto no tracciona y escarba, es lo mismo que nada...
paso lista en limpio:
1_encendido
2_entrada de aire
3_inyectores
4_suspension
5_bomba *electrica* de nafta
6_sensores de refrigerante y lambda

Anteriormente te hable de un carburador... te comento por si tenes la posibilidad... Lo unico que necesitas para migrar de sistema es la base del carburador para poner en la admision y regularle la presion a la bomba electrica de combustible... el resto queda como esta; O sea, dejarias la ecu conectada tal cual y usarias el encendido y resto de sensores como esta... Solo tendrias que sacar el puente y hacer algunas maniobras con mangueras para anularlo ... para lo que pueda servir, chiflame, saludos


----------



## maddC (Sep 10, 2014)

Esta es una foto de como lo compre... actualmente no tiene muchas mejoras... como ven es un 4A-GE BT Twin Cam 20v... las unicas mejoras q se le ha hecho son:

Polea regulable para el eje de escape (Las supuestas HKS que venden en ebay)
Regulador de presion de combustible Tomei
Bomba de combustible Walbro de 255LPH
Port & Polish de la admicion y escape
camaras de combustion pulidas
Bobina MSD HVCII
Bujias Denso IK26-01
Empaque de tapa TRD de 0.5mm

la idea del modulo era porque lo habia probado en un motor similar pero con un switch activado por voltaje de esos que venden en ebay y la verdad si se sintio mejora... el problema es q al pasar las 9krpm (actualmente gira hasta 10.5krpm) el wideband me marca mezcla pobre (uso un PLX M300) y me parece q esto podria ayudar en algo... Lo de los carburadores se muy popular aca entre los corredores de rally pero... personalmente prefiero la inyeccion electronica ...

Saludos y gracias


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 10, 2014)

che, te lo cambio por una kangoo full diesel pelo a pelo 
Bueno, despues de babosearme un poco, te paso a comentar algunos detalles, que son mi opinion personal... el resto podra o no estar de acuerdo... La bobina, si no viene acompañado del encendido, es pracvticamente como si nada y podes hasta quemar el encendido original (cuidado con esto).
Me gusto tus regulables... Los espirales son progresivos? Estos no dejan que se levante el vehiculo cuando arranca bruscamente.
Bueno, conseguistes algo sobre la ecu?


----------



## gabriel17 (Sep 18, 2014)

amigo el acelerador es uno normal o son los tipo potenciometros


----------



## maddC (Oct 17, 2014)

El codigo de la ecu es 89661 1a470 si alguien sabe de alguna eprom que pueda usar para toyota porfavor pasenme el dato y ex0liquenme como hacer la repro porque en esto soy bastante nuevo jajajajaja esta es la ecu por dentro... como veran si hay espacio para soldar otro chip pero no tengo idea de cuales usar... porfavor si alguien sabe del tema instrullanmr en esto... les estare eternamente agradesido


----------



## impa1 (Feb 13, 2015)

que tal, este vehiculo lo has terminado de preparar? la ecu ya la programaste? si necesitas alguna repro algun dia y tenes equipos de lectura/escritura como galleto, kess, me avisas, saludos


----------

